# Richard Alleine on the covenant of life with Adam and the new covenant in Christ



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 24, 2020)

The Lord God having entered into a covenant of life with the first Adam, for himself and all mankind in him, this covenant has been broken, whereby sin hath entered, and death by sin; and all the world being now become guilty before God, bound over to the vengeance of eternal fire, and under an utter impossibility of recovery by aught which that covenant can do, God has out of his abundant grace made a new covenant, on which whosoever shall lay hold, shall be delivered out of the state of death and wrath into a state of life and blessedness. ...

For more, see Richard Alleine on the covenant of life with Adam and the new covenant in Christ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

